# UK Spouse Visa - Documents Returned



## Hamza2016 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi 

i sent over the supporting documents for my wifes spouse settlement visa in October. the documents have been returned with an accompanying letter saying that the decision will be made in due course.

they have returned literally everything i sent, including the application form , photocopies and applicants photographs. this has got me paranoid as i was expecting them to atleast hold onto the photocopies/photographs.

is it normal for them to return everything like this?

thanks,


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Where did you apply from?

Yes, it's happened before. See this thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ts-returned-me-peculiar-way.html#post11494442


----------



## Hamza2016 (Aug 19, 2016)

nyclon said:


> Where did you apply from?
> 
> Yes, it's happened before. See this thread:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ts-returned-me-peculiar-way.html#post11494442


the application was made in Lahore, Pakistan. there have been no emails or refunds processed so i am slightly anxious now as to what has happened.


----------



## BritishToTheEnd (Sep 15, 2016)

Hamza2016 said:


> Hi
> 
> i sent over the supporting documents for my wifes spouse settlement visa in October. the documents have been returned with an accompanying letter saying that the decision will be made in due course.
> 
> ...


Did you find out anything more on this, i am having the EXACT same proeblem


----------



## Shraddha123 (Sep 7, 2016)

BritishToTheEnd said:


> Did you find out anything more on this, i am having the EXACT same proeblem


It's normal guys, we applied from Islamabad back in August exact same thing happened my solicitor says it's a new piloting procedure for settlement visas. Good luck


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that seems to be the case, but a bit of publicity wouldn't go amiss.


----------

